# how to get on a building?



## grizl

okay, with the union watching our every move (literally) we need to be Squeaky Clean. Can I get on to a roof by using a scissors lift to the top and Hopping on to the roof from there? it's about 26 ft to the roof.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Where is your OSHA book you should have in your possession at all times?


----------



## LocalSoljah

I guess that depends, some companies have safety policies that exceeds osha standards. So you may need to see what the policies are for your particular jobsite.
With that said if you are looking to make sure the union doesnt throw red flags on you, I would recommend the use of a fall protection harness tied off to the lift before you go onto the roof. If their is a parapet wall that is waist high you could safely unclip yourself once on the roof. If not you could set up a safety anchor on the roof and clip yourself to that.


----------



## JonM

LocalSoljah said:


> I guess that depends,



He might need some "depends" if he misses...:clap:


----------



## grizl

Thanks, yeah it was the "rope to lift" step i wasn't thinking of. Usually you can just step onto the roof. Our company and the general's rules do not exceed osha in this instance, but i'll tie off anyways to c.m.a!


----------



## nap

ever consider a ladder? cheap, easy and legal (with no harness).
Tie off or barrier guards on the roof.

actually, your post is lacking in details.

why has getting onto the roof become such a difficult adventure?


----------



## grizl

I don't have an extension ladder on the job, but I do have a scissors lift. Usually if I need to get on the roof, we just go up on the lift on cross over on the roof. Now that we have 25 union guys Yelling,chanting at us and watching our ever move with cameras, I want to make absolute certain I don't do anything illegal.


----------



## pritch

The thing about a scissor lift, it only takes like fifty pounds of lateral force to pust them over at height (sideways, of course). You can't climb out of one with out exerting more than that. And, according to osha, you do not need to be tied off in a scissor lift *unless* it has factory provided tie off points. All the newer ones do have these. And since, if it has a factory tie-off point, you must be tied off. That means you can't really get out of the thing without untieing. At least that's the opinion of our saftey guy.

I agree with the ladder. As long as it extends a minimum of 3' past the roof and is tied off, I doubt if anyone would say anything about it. It is certainly cool with osha.


----------



## Celtic

pritch said:


> That means you can't really get out of the thing without untieing. At least that's the opinion of our saftey guy.


You're safety man may need to look at some newer products:









A double lanyard allows for 100% tie off ~ even when climbing. 
One hook where you are at, clip to where you want to be, unhook the first one.

Too short?
Use a retractable:









You can clip it inside the lift then your harness [where a double is already] get where you need to be, attach one leg of the double, unclip the retractable ~ but clip it close by - you're gonna need it to get back where you came from!


Even with all these various lanyards and techniques...climbing out of the lift over the top rail is a no-no....use the "door" - that's why it's there...and will also help to minimize tipover when exiting at heights.



Check out Miller Fall Protection for even more options


----------



## Celtic

grizl said:


> okay, with the union watching our every move (literally) we need to be Squeaky Clean.


Union watching or not....wouldn't you want your employees to be return home in the same condition they arrived at your job site in?


----------



## nap

pritch said:


> The thing about a scissor lift, it only takes like fifty pounds of lateral force to pust them over at height (sideways, of course). You can't climb out of one with out exerting more than that. And, according to osha, you do not need to be tied off in a scissor lift *unless* it has factory provided tie off points. All the newer ones do have these. And since, if it has a factory tie-off point, you must be tied off. That means you can't really get out of the thing without untieing. At least that's the opinion of our saftey guy.
> 
> I agree with the ladder. As long as it extends a minimum of 3' past the roof and is tied off, I doubt if anyone would say anything about it. It is certainly cool with osha.


Not trying to start an argument (really I'm not).

Do you have any support for the 50 lbs lateral force statement. It sounds a bit light but I have never seen any testing on such and would like to have that info available.

as to the OSHA and tie-off if there are facilities available:

direct from OSHA.

No.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=23874

(print the page and slip it to your safety guy)


----------



## Patrick

do you need fall protection to climb 26 feet on a ladder?


----------



## nap

Patrick said:


> do you need fall protection to climb 26 feet on a ladder?


presuming you mean a portable ladder; No.



> Portable ladders: fall protection is not required for employees climbing or working on portable ladders.
> Neither the ladder standard (29 CFR 1926, subpart X) nor the fall protection standard (29 CFR 1926, subpart M) requires fall protection for workers while working on portable ladders.
> 
> You note that a number of general contractors in Georgia "are attempting to require personal fall arrest systems for their subcontractors working on ladders 6 feet or higher." Although the OSHA standards do not require fall protection for workers on fixed ladders below 24 feet or on portable ladders, we encourage employers to provide additional protection.


that is an excerpt from this letter of interpretation located here:

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=23870


----------



## grizl

yeah that problem has been solved, just tie off before you exit the basket. on to new things, under the watchful eyes. 
of course I don't want anyone getting hurt. We have a good record, but it never hurts to make sure your following the regs


----------



## Snow Man

Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!
​


----------



## pritch

nap said:


> Not trying to start an argument (really I'm not).
> 
> Do you have any support for the 50 lbs lateral force statement. It sounds a bit light but I have never seen any testing on such and would like to have that info available.
> 
> as to the OSHA and tie-off if there are facilities available:
> 
> direct from OSHA.
> 
> No.
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=23874
> 
> (print the page and slip it to your safety guy)


I will check on that myself. I know that our saftey guy is fairly knowledgable about this stuff. I'll quiz him about the 50#s, too. I kinda figured that since he made a big deal out of it, it was probably true. Oh well. Err on the side of caution. My only ambulance ride so far was the result of a fall, so I'm pretty careful up there. As far as the 100% tie-off, of course! Again, I was assuming no tie off point on the roof.


----------



## rbsremodeling

I use a setup like this to get up on buldings


----------



## mickeyco

Celtic said:


> Union watching or not....w*ouldn't you want your employees to be return home in the same condition they arrived at your job site in?*




Hell no, I want them dirty and good and tired from a hard days work, for which I reward them with a pie of their choosing.






.


----------



## nap

pritch said:


> I will check on that myself. I know that our saftey guy is fairly knowledgable about this stuff. I'll quiz him about the 50#s, too. I kinda figured that since he made a big deal out of it, it was probably true. Oh well. Err on the side of caution. My only ambulance ride so far was the result of a fall, so I'm pretty careful up there. As far as the 100% tie-off, of course! Again, I was assuming no tie off point on the roof.


I linked you the letter from OSHA that clarifies the subject. Not much else I can do to prove to you that OSHA does not require what they say they do not require.


----------



## Forry

These guys do it, why can't you?

 __________________


----------

